# How do I get distance out of an AVET SX MC?



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

just got a new (to me) AVET SX MC - thanks AbuMike.

Problem is, while this is my new favorite reel for fishing, it is a pretty weak reel for distance casting. I am rather disappointed with the casting distances being produced by this reel. I don't have any solid numbers, but side by side with my Abu Mag Elite CT, there is no comparison. The Abu is, by far, the superior casting reel. However, it feels like a piece of junk in my hands after fishing the AVET. (I literally couldn't stand reeling it anymore)

So, tell me AVET experts... How do I make this thing cast further? There is no reason in the world that a reel that is made this well shouldn't cast a mile.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Few things if not already?
1-Remove, degrease factory spool bearings......re-oil with light oil......they come from factory clogged with grease......perhaps AbuMike had already done this one.
2-Add a pair of Ceramic spool Bearings (I prefer dry and ABEC 7s).....this has provided a bit more spool speed for me.
3-With MC set on position 1, move lever drag to bait position (not free).....has always provided less braking for all my MCs. (some more than others)..since moves spool ever so slightly to the right away from MC mechanism. This, of course, does not work if one of the* new cams is added*, which I really like.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Dup.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Take it apart and check the bearings...they come with thick blue grease in them and the reel is pretty slow right out of the box. If the bearings still have the thick grease in them, take the shields off and soak them in lighter fluid for an hour to clean the stuff out. Let them dry for a little and re lube them with a few drops of your favorite oil and you should be able to get more distance out of it! The only reel that I can cast farther than my sx mc is my chrome rocket but its not by a lot.

Hope this helps!
:fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Will check into the bearings this week, and report back.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Not to highjack the thread, but I did the same thing with the bearings in my Avets after hearing that it was worth doing.
There was a noticable difference the next time I took them out. Very noticable.
The Question is; 
Do you have to soak the bearings for an hour to really clean them out?
I soaked them for about 10 minutes without taking the shields off (blue was visually all gone) shook them out, blew them out with some compressed air, and re-oiled w/ Yellow Rocket Oil. 
Is the puilling of the shields and an hour of soaking really needed to clean these out?
And I am talking about fishing reels, not field reels...
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't really have to do it for an hour thats just how long I've been doing my bearings for. As long as the grease is gone I guess it doesnt really matter I just like to be sure that its all gone.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

When this is all said and done, what do I expect? Is this an Abu-class casting reel?

Still haven't had it apart yet. That's usually the first thing I do, but I was just too excited to get it out on the beach.


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in the same boat with my brand new sx mc. Awesome feeling reel but it felt really sluggish with all the grease when trying to launch bait. I will be making these mods as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Is there any way to make the clicker louder? I have 2 and the older one is louder than the NIB one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I am going to do the bearing mod, put this on a good Century rod, and commit it to heavier weight. That should help things out nicely.

AbuMike pointed out to me that the AVET spool is heavier than a similarly sized ABU or Akios reel. I missed this point before, but that is certainly correct. This was made to be a fishing reel, not a casting reel...


----------

